# Living in Northern Cyprus



## Salisbury (Feb 18, 2011)

I have had two attempts at living in the Girne Area of Northern Cyprus over the last 25 odd years.
The last time was in the 90s when Allan had his daytime bar in the Chinese restaurant. and Geraldine and Werner had Rafters.
For various reasons we left. the Island At the moment we are are living on a yacht in the caribbean.
I am thinking of returning to live but I am put off by tales of uncontrolled, cheap housing developments bringing with it what my remaining friends call an influx of what he describes as a soccer crowd complete with tatoos and attitude.
I realise you can never turn the clock back. I have great memories of Cyprus as far back as the 60s when my brother was involved in building the Amabelia developpment. Spain in the 60s and Thailand and Turkey in the 70s were also special. 
I would be very interested to hear of what the atmosphere is like now the cost of living, houses etc.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Salisbury said:


> I have had two attempts at living in the Girne Area of Northern Cyprus over the last 25 odd years.
> The last time was in the 90s when Allan had his daytime bar in the Chinese restaurant. and Geraldine and Werner had Rafters.
> For various reasons we left. the Island At the moment we are are living on a yacht in the caribbean.
> I am thinking of returning to live but I am put off by tales of uncontrolled, cheap housing developments bringing with it what my remaining friends call an influx of what he describes as a soccer crowd complete with tatoos and attitude.
> ...


Hi, Northern Cyprus is going through a bad time at the moment. It is not recognised by any other country, except Turkey. The border with the south is open, so there is free travel. The economy is suffering badly, and recently Turkey ordered many cuts, as it cannot afford to subsidice the North Cyprus economy as it used to. There have been demonstations in North Cyprus against these cuts. The Turkish Cypriots feel invaded by the mainland settlers from Turkey, who will soon outnumber the local population. Many Turkish Cypriots are leaving the North, and goinh to the UK. I would suggest a short visit before finally deciding to move there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Sooner or later this problems has to be solved. Even if it seems that Turkey no longer is as eager to join the EU as EU is to get Turkey to join this matter has to be solved before and steps are taken. And perhaps Turkey really would like to get rid of the problem even if they cant say so openly to not loose face. 

And the suggested two state federation solution I dont believe in, the island and its population is to small

But hope it will be solved, everyone say that the most beautiful part of Cyprus is the north

ANders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Sooner or later this problems has to be solved. Even if it seems that Turkey no longer is as eager to join the EU as EU is to get Turkey to join this matter has to be solved before and steps are taken. And perhaps Turkey really would like to get rid of the problem even if they cant say so openly to not loose face.
> 
> And the suggested two state federation solution I dont believe in, the island and its population is to small
> 
> ...


When I lived in Cyprus the first time I loved the North. However having gone there for short breaks since moving here again I no longer find it as alluring and beautiful.
It is very scruffy and the developments are very ugly and badly planned.
The mountains are beautiful and the panhandle is still relatively untouched and peaceful but on the whole I now prefer the South.
My favourite area in Southern Cyprus is the Coast from Latchi to Pyrgos which is much greener than the South coast. The Paphos Forest is also in that area and we love to go there.
The Akamas penisular is also a very interesting place with the rugged hills towering over the coast and the quiet beaches where the turtles come out of the sea to lay their eggs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Is there any developments in your green area? When I lived on Tenerife we lived in the south that is almost desert but really wanted to live in the north which also was much greener and was not so dusty, even if it had some more rain during the year


Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Is there any developments in your green area? When I lived on Tenerife we lived in the south that is almost desert but really wanted to live in the north which also was much greener and was not so dusty, even if it had some more rain during the year
> 
> 
> Anders


Yes there are developments in the Polis district. Property is a little more expensive there than the Paphos area but it is beautiful up there.


----------

